# Online Radio for Airtel Gprs!



## digit i am thinking (Jun 30, 2007)

Please suggest me good online Radio stations (english & hindi) which can played fine on Airtel gprs.i am using it without EDGE.
May be of 48k,32k or 24k or lower than that.


----------



## PCWORM (Jun 30, 2007)

jus try playing radio in winamp...
  goto www.shoutcast.com while winamp is opened
   nd search for stations...there r many bhangra channels..


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 30, 2007)

didn't find good one


----------



## deepakg (Jun 30, 2007)

no radio is there..which can play over GPRS..


----------



## Garbage (Jun 30, 2007)

are u asking stations to play on Mobile or on PC ?


----------



## digit i am thinking (Jun 30, 2007)

for both PC and Mobile


----------



## Garbage (Jun 30, 2007)

for PC - shoutcast is good.

for mobile, I have AVEC Radio. But I'm unable to play it on Airtel's Mobile Office!


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jun 30, 2007)

PC: Shoutcast. But select the streams having the media format as aac+ and bitrate 32 kbps... The sound quality is as good as 96 kbps mp3. Yeah, try frequence .... Its a great station delivering good English numbers.

Mobile : Mundu speak.

I use Airtel GPRS without EDGE, they work fine for me.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 1, 2007)

For PC, I use Screamer Radio. [Homepage]. It has many stations from across the world. [Features]

Mobile: I had used Mundu radio too.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 1, 2007)

try this software its for PC  »


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jul 1, 2007)

For PC, any media player capable of streaming audio will do. VLC, Real Player, Winamp....all will do. AFAIK, shoutcast has a great database of radio stations. So, use ur fav media player and stream only aac+ streams. They consume less bandwidth and offer good sound quality. As I mentioned before too, even 32 kbps aac+ streams sound better than 96 kbps mp3 ones.


----------

